# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  chamomile tea

## Frogger

Does chamomile tea help you? It relaxes me a bit.

----------


## WineKitty

Chamomile does relax me a bit.  I have become quite the herbal tea drinker of late.  I prefer nettle to help with allergies, orange spice black tea because its yummy and green tea--all with a dab of honey.  Also, all decaf.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I like chamomile tea in the evening, but I also like lemon balm tea - suppose to be very uplifting and helpful with the winter blahs.  Just remember that if you are drinking herbal teas you should keep it covered while it steeps, that is what keeps the essential oils contained within the tea.

----------


## Otherside

Hmm, I've never tried it. But I've drink other herbal teas a lot and they calm me down. They're great if I'm struggling to sleep.

----------


## metamorphosis

Teas are great. I just get lazy about brewing sometimes. You can use a tea ball and the dry herbs. You can play with the combinations and potency that way.
Favorites for me include, Chamomile with lemongrass and spearmint-relaxing
Lavender, passionflower, lemon balm
Green and white tea- invigorating, anti-oxidants (polyphenols)
Yerba mate
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
Macca
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maca
http://ratetea.com/topic/herbs-for-anxiety/43/

And my favorite of all time,Ginger tea made from crushed ginger root and simmered to desired potency. It's a cure all!!!  :;):

----------


## Tinkerbell

^I'm going to have to try some of those.  I have a small individual teapot from Teavana that works perfectly for blending flavors and the cup sits inverted on the pot when not in use.  They also blend teas - I currently have Raspberry Soiree, Strawberry Lemonade, Jasmine Dragon Pearls - all green teas.

----------


## WineKitty

> Teas are great. I just get lazy about brewing sometimes. You can use a tea ball and the dry herbs. You can play with the combinations and potency that way.
> Favorites for me include, Chamomile with lemongrass and spearmint-relaxing
> Lavender, passionflower, lemon balm
> Green and white tea- invigorating, anti-oxidants (polyphenols)
> Yerba mate
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
> Macca
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maca
> http://ratetea.com/topic/herbs-for-anxiety/43/
> ...



Love these ideas, awesome post.

----------


## peace

Can't stand the taste of chamomile tea.

----------


## Still Waters

> Can't stand the taste of chamomile tea.



Bingo!  It tastes like you yanked up some random grass and threw in some hay and brewed it up!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Bingo!  It tastes like you yanked up some random grass and threw in some hay and brewed it up!



Doesn't sound to bad. (or the worst thing I've had)   :Razz:

----------


## WineKitty

Have you tried it with good, unfiltered honey?  Just a dab takes away any bitterness.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I like it with honey and milk.

----------


## kc1895

When my rabbit got sick with watery eyes, someone told me to brew some chamomile tea and use the tea bag to dap it around her eyes.  She can also drink the tea afterwards.  I thought it was specifically used for that purpose and have never drank it.

----------


## Koalafan

Im actually about to go pick some up and give a try! Not the hugest fan of teas but with a nice dab of honey nothing can taste so bad  :Tongue:

----------

